# What do you think of the Utah Mountain Man??



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

Read an article on yahoo, that the authorities have been on the trail of a Mountain man for over 4 years in southern Utah. They can't ID the man and unable to fingerprint match. They had related that he could be dangerous, but hasnt committed any act of violence. He just breaks into cabin and takes survival items--wrong. Recently he has started shooting at the walls of these cabins and messing up the place. What are your thoughts of this type of man. Is he an ICON or is he a distrubed runaway---like the authorities are trying to make him out??


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Too bad he went rogue. The first half of your description was great.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I read an article, as well. Scary. He seemly has nothing to lose. He also seems to becoming much more of a real and present threat.
My 2 cents....there will be more gunplay before this is over.

BTW - They have recently secured a picture from a trail cam.....which they believe is him.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

This is just the type of "media fodder" we as preppers(or survivalists) just don't need. There are already way too many extremists/nut jobs out there for average folks to point to when we advise to be prepared. Now we have one more...

Whatever the reason, he seems seriously disturbed and getting worse. If he did not want to come under the notice of the gov he could have avoided leaving such obvious signs of his presence. If he needed supplies, some very careful "cherry picking" of an item here or there would have been chalked up by the cabin owners to faulty memory about wether they had that can of coffee or not....trashing a place and using a cook pot for a chamber pot is red flag time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Agreed, Bee! I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> This is just the type of "media fodder" we as preppers(or survivalists) just don't need. There are already way too many extremists/nut jobs out there for average folks to point to when we advise to be prepared. Now we have one more...
> 
> Whatever the reason, he seems seriously disturbed and getting worse. If he did not want to come under the notice of the gov he could have avoided leaving such obvious signs of his presence. If he needed supplies, some very careful "cherry picking" of an item here or there would have been chalked up by the cabin owners to faulty memory about wether they had that can of coffee or not....trashing a place and using a cook pot for a chamber pot is red flag time.


Yes, it's a big red flag. I think he is very disturbed and I hope no innocent person comes upon him.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing the "lost boy" theory is closest to the truth. Kid is raised in a loony factory with none of the skills needed to survive in the outside world, the horny old elders kick him out so they can get the young girls, and he takes to the woods with an intense hatred for religious institutions.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw it to.... I agree with BEE.... A ticking bomb!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

skidds327 said:


> Is he an ICON or is he a distrubed runaway---like the authorities are trying to make him out??


He is a criminal. He is not an icon. And anyone who breaks in and uses a firearm in the commission of a crime is dangerous.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

He may have started out just trying to survive, but I think in his isolation he has ... lost it ... so to speak. He's getting dangerous and one day someone is going to come across him and someone is going to get hurt or killed.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I had not heard of this fella. Very intriguing. I may have more to say when I read through the googling.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

The guy needs to be caught because he is a criminal. No one should be allowed to break into any ones house for any reason. His acts are becoming more brazen.

I would like to have his survival skills though ... After he gets out of prison, maybe he can host a survival and an escape and evasion course. People ask all the time what do they need to do/know/learn to live on their own in the wilderness away from Civilization. If you believe in the collapse of society and you want to take your guns and a BOB, The Utah Mountain Man is the one to ask ...... he has been doing it for years, in winter where they get 10 feet of snow in places. Unfortunately, he is preying on other innocent people and their property for his survival. The world is now so populated, I guess it would be hard to *not* come across other people and their property when trying to disappear into the woods even in really remote locations. My last thought .... I bet he smells really bad ....

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

As things deteriorate there will be thousands like him. Maybe even you or me.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow! upon reading a bit on him, it is indeed spooky and intriguing. I am very surprised they have not caught him yet in FIVE years. Wow! Anyone hear about the mad trapper of rat river? He eluded the police for several weeks in the far more remote than Utah Yukon territory in Canada in the 1930's. They eventually caught up with him by using airplanes. But most of the chase was on foot. No one knows who he was to this day. he ended up dead, but not before he shot three police officers.

This is why I am so amazed he has not been caught yet. Something seems not right in this day and age to not be able to set up a net and catch the bugger. Why do they not have half a dozen cabins occupied by professionals? Too risky in todays world?

The mad trapper was caught in far more remote circumstances than Utah so very long ago, with the use of a plane, and a dozen or so officers. It just seems odd to me. I believe the guy is gone crazy. What started out as "reasonable" survivalism, has morphed into something far more sinister....Too much time on ones own will apparently do this to you. The mad trapper is theorized to have been a man running from the law, who over the course of time, got cabin fever, and went nuts. 

There are some sinister stories regarding cabin fever. It is a real affliction, which leads to dangerous consequences.

All in all, very interesting, and very spooky.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't understand why this is news. This kind of stuff happens all the time in remote rural places. My cabin in Alaska was broken into several times and items stolen...its a common thing.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

By a guy on the run for five years who no one can identify? Yikes!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Ohio Rusty said:


> The guy needs to be caught because he is a criminal. No one should be aloowed to break into any ones house for any reason. His acts are becoming more brazen.
> 
> I would like to have his survival skills though ... After he gets out of prison, maybe he can host a survival and an escape and evasion course. People ask all the time what do they need to do/know/learn to live on their own in the wilderness away from Civilization. If you believe in the collapse of society and you want to take your guns and a BOB, The Utah Mountain Man is the one to ask ...... he has been doing it for years, in winter where they get 10 feet of snow in places. Unfortunately, he is preying on other innocent people and their property for his survival. The world is now so populated, I guess it would be hard to *not* come across other people and their property when trying to disappear into the woods even in really remote locations. My last thought .... I bet he smells really bad ....
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>


I agree.
Sure would like to have his skills.
From the picture he looked clean, fairly well groomed, and fairly clean clothes.
Looked much better after 4 years living outside than I do after a day of working around the place.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

If no one can identify him, then thats probably why he hasn't been caught. Nobody was able to identify the people who broke into my place either. It's a minor crime and I doubt the police were looking very hard.

What am I missing? Why are people surprised at any of this? Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Darntootin said:


> If no one can identify him, then thats probably why he hasn't been caught. Nobody was able to identify the people who broke into my place either. It's a minor crime and I doubt the police were looking very hard.
> 
> What am I missing? Why are people surprised at any of this? Can someone explain it to me?


I am not surprised at the fact he is out there, I am merely surprised at the fact he is STILL out there after five years. Authorities can't be trying real hard.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

If he was just taking things to survive and not bothering other things, it would be a whole different story! The way it is, he is tearing up the places.
He has been filmed so people know basicly what he looks like. If he is seen by someone who has a rifle, they will shoot him on sight! He has them worried and they won't take any chances.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

farmerDale said:


> I am not surprised at the fact he is out there, I am merely surprised at the fact he is STILL out there after five years. Authorities can't be trying real hard.


Thats what I think. I think they weren't making him a priority due to the nature of his crime. Now that he has captured the nations attention ( lord knows why ) my guess is they will be picking him up soon enough.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like he's not all there too me if he's doing what they say.He's pooping in pans for heaven's sake in the middle of the floor, that doesn't sound like a sane person to me.He's dangerous.:lookout:


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember how long Eric Rudolph was a fugitive, and authorities had a general idea of where he was and what he looked like? In this case, we don't know - and might it possibly be a woman and that's why she's evading capture?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

...questions: Wonder what the current threshold is for calling out the drones? If you are in this remote area when they do get called out, what sort of leeway does the law [whomever that might be at the time] have with regards to detaining someone that might be out hunting, or fishing, or hiking... And if they determine him to be a threat to others can they target him or would they even try? They will need to run this scenario through a couple times where the need is absolute for them to have this capability and for them to have the public's acceptance is icing on that proverbial cake. The drones are here, what will be the manner of their use? Will they be sent out on autoscan gathering information day after day? - Imagine that you could be killed by something that you've not seen nor heard, nor would you, except by accident, be aware that you are within their scanning range.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

thesedays said:


> Remember how long Eric Rudolph was a fugitive, and authorities had a general idea of where he was and what he looked like? In this case, we don't know - and might it possibly be a woman and that's why she's evading capture?


Well unless SHE grows facial hair I'm pretty sure he's a guy.They have gotten two photos.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know.

"Authorities" have a way of spinning things. They are very good at making things sound worse than they are. Waco comes to mind. I have 1st person experience but those are stories unto themselves.

Out of context and half truths often skew the actuall truth. simple circumstance may explain away things like shooting walls and leaving some cabins unharmed and others ransacked. If I found a firearm I was interested in, I likely wouldn't go outside to try it out and let people know I was there. I'd shoot inside. Drop a duece an a pan? Maybe it was warmer inside and being a cabin in winter the water was shut off and drained to prevent freezing. Who wants their but frozen to a toilet seat?

I'm not saying this is a good and honest person. He is not.

Just saying that the thing could very well be twisted into more than what it is. There may be other logical conclusions. We won't know because we have been given the details that were chosen for us.

After all, the stage has been set. Most of you have drawn your conclusions.

Definatley a theif.

A deranged killer type? Eh. Possible I suppose. But it's possible my neibor could be too.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Better to drop a bomb in a cooking pot then to send one in the mail. Anxiously awaiting manifesto. ----ed industrial revolution!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Zipporah said:


> Well unless SHE grows facial hair I'm pretty sure he's a guy.They have gotten two photos.


Since I posted, I saw a picture of the prime suspect. You are right.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> Out of context and half truths often skew the actuall truth. simple circumstance may explain away things like shooting walls and leaving some cabins unharmed and others ransacked. If I found a firearm I was interested in, I likely wouldn't go outside to try it out and let people know I was there. I'd shoot inside. Drop a duece an a pan? Maybe it was warmer inside and being a cabin in winter the water was shut off and drained to prevent freezing. Who wants their but frozen to a toilet seat?




Someone said he used a crock-pot so maybe was warming it up to sit on. :shocked::tmi:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Hmmmmmm......

Been doing this for five years? and not a single soul's been hurt? Well, yes, he's a very dangerous man then, since he has a gun. Nooooo...

Read a handful of articles and it sounds like he'd like rich absentee owners to stop building their cabins in 'his wilderness'. Of course, it's not real de facto wilderness, if you can buy and build houses... so obviously, it's just land up in the high country. The region around Zion NP is mostly small timber and shrubby high desert country... and apparently he doesn't like all the folks moving up and disturbing his peace. The region around St. George is famous for rich out of staters to move in and build their vacation/retirement homes. Up high, it's going to be vacation only, as access gets iffy in winter.

What would you do, if you really really really didn't want people moving in next to you? Nice words obviously don't/can't/wont work. Escalate it, in a guerrilla warfare campaign, and hit em where it hurts... their luxury cabins. 

Imho, he's not totally crazy. He's actually pretty nice. He hasn't burned a single cabin down, and only shot a couple of holes in some, and took a dump in a pot.

Iffen I were in his boots, I'd'a not pooped in a pot, I'd'a done it on the floor, the carpet, or the couches... in a pot? whats up with that? they simply dump it out, when they arrive for their two week vacation... I'd'a burned the cabins to the ground, if I really wanted them 'gone' and to 'send a message'.

So, imho, he's not crazy, or mean, he just doesn't like the company of others... otherwise there'd be rotting corpses and burnt cabins everywhere. His five years, without physically harming someone, says it all.

If I lived in the area, I imagine I'd know him... there's only so much countryside to hide in, and someone actually living the mountain man lifestyle leaves a very large footprint in an area, and to hunt and hike in the wilderness areas, one would have had to cross his path.

All we know about this gent is what we've been told..... take everything you read, with a grain of salt...


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE]All we know about this gent is what we've been told..... take everything you read, with a grain of salt... [[/QUOTE] That's why I said" if he's doing what they say" you never know with the minister of propaganda.



> Been doing this for five years? and not a single soul's been hurt? Well, yes, he's a very dangerous man then, since he has a gun.


Good point,seems like if he wanted to hurt someone he wouldn't come around when were away, but then if he's smart and wants the cabins stocked up again for his supplies he's got to stop shooting them up and pooping in the dishes.He shops from the cabins for summers supplies.Plus he's leaving DNA


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Have to agree.
If he has been there for that long and the worst thing he has done is crap in a pan finding him shouldn't be a top priority.
Hey, I know people who have relatives visit for the weekend that do more than that.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

He has started shooting up some of the cabins.......not just selective pooping.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

texican said:


> *"Of course, it's not real de facto wilderness, if you can buy and build houses... so obviously, it's just land up in the high country"*.
> 
> Huh?? Why does private ownership exclude wilderness? Its 1000 square miles of forest. Sounds like a wilderness to me.
> 
> ...


 Hey I remember a guy posting that if you don't want people living next to you, then you need to buy the land or live with it. His name was Texican. Suddenly you are excusing this criminal who breaks into people's homes and destroys private property?

IMO he needs to be caught and made an example of. If he came anywhere near my place I can tell you that they would never find him for sure. He's no different from a suburban small time burglar who breaks into houses. He's a small time low-life. The only reason you excuse him is because you like the image of a 'mountain man'.


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

If it were my cabin that he was shooting up, pooping in and stealing from, I would think they should catch him and put him away and for it to be a top priority. The guy is a disgusting nut and should be put away. What would you think if this happened to your home? Not everything is a societal conspiracy.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

since you are reading it from the government controlled media stop and THINK.
Someone that can live move and survive outside the system, has a great amount of self control and knowledge, they are also a threat to their control.
If word gets out that you can live without the big brother shadow over your life more will try.
Make him dangerous, make him a wacko, drug or child porn pedller. set up some signs* (even though there has not been so much as a picture for the past 10 years)*when he gets shot in a standoff defending his liberty. Then we will make sure the thing we posted as signs are found with him and dead men tell no tales So their motto *"we can keep a secret if you are dead"*


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Rock said:


> since you are reading it from the government controlled media stop and THINK.
> Someone that can live move and survive outside the system, has a great amount of self control and knowledge, they are also a threat to their control.
> If word gets out that you can live without the big brother shadow over your life more will try.
> Make him dangerous, make him a wacko, drug or child porn pedller. set up some signs* (even though there has not been so much as a picture for the past 10 years)*when he gets shot in a standoff defending his liberty. Then we will make sure the thing we posted as signs are found with him and dead men tell no tales So their motto *"we can keep a secret if you are dead"*


Could be. That would explain all the 'hooplah' over a petty thief and burglar.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the dookie in the pot is kind of funny. Wouldn't be funny if it were my fancy pants vacation cabin. Good thing I can't afford luxuries like that I guess.

Just a thought, since he has been stealthy for so long...did he ever bump into the cabin owners while they were hiking or fishing or whatever? If I was local and some snooty newbie in town got rude with me I may leave a steamer in their crockpot too. lol


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

The question is what will this he do when confronted or what if he breaks in a cabin he thinks is empty and finds someone wife or daughter ? Then we have to wonder if he's drifting off into some kind of fantasy land where he thinks he "owns the mountain". Maybe he will process into more, maybe not.We think well five years and no ones been hurt he's not wanting to hurt anyone well maybe he just hasn't ran into anyone in five years. Maybe he has hurt someone and we don't know it.People go missing all the time. Too many what if's.I'd not want the fruit in my back yard or using my pots and pans if he's doing those things and I prefer my home without bullet holes in it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Zipporah said:


> The question is what will this he do when confronted or what if he breaks in a cabin he thinks is empty and finds someone wife or daughter ? Then we have to wonder if he's drifting off into some kind of fantasy land where he thinks he "owns the mountain". Maybe he will process into more, maybe not.We think well five years and no ones been hurt he's not wanting to hurt anyone well maybe he just hasn't ran into anyone in five years. Maybe he has hurt someone and we don't know it.People go missing all the time. Too many what if's.I'd not want the fruit in my back yard or using my pots and pans if he's doing those things and I prefer my home without bullet holes in it.


I prefer a lot of things.
I will use appropriate force to the danger involved. 
So far, not that much danger.
If they find him charge him.
No use calling out the drones for a man who takes a crap in a pan.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> No use calling out the drones for a man who takes a crap in a pan


 It's an exercise.They need the practice. :grin:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Who says it's this guy doing the break ins? Who says that, if it *IS* him, that he's responsible for the ones where damage has been done?

Innocent until proven guilty, and they don't even have the guy's prints to identify that it is, in fact, HIM. Personally, I think it's very convenient that a "survivalist" is being fingered for something when they can't yet prove it was him. If and when they *DO*, then fine, but until then, this could be kids doing these break-ins, and the damage.

I'm seeing just another situation where the local authorities don't like having a preconceived "type" in their area, and he probably makes a convenient scapegoat for local matters like B&E's which every rural area deals with. It turns out to be thrill-seeking teens and down and out drug addicts more often than it does a "survivalist", but why let that get in the way of a good story?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Zipporah said:


> It's an exercise.They need the practice. :grin:


Hey, he might turn out like the people at the pigeon shoot.
Can't never tell.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think they took his photo right outside of our house!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

He better not mess with WIHH, she would shred him. : )


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I think they took his photo right outside of our house!


Thanks for that clear picture of him.
He sure looks like some of my relatives, got to be related.
Just my luck, more outlaws in the family.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Darntootin said:


> Hey I remember a guy posting that if you don't want people living next to you, then you need to buy the land or live with it. His name was Texican. Suddenly you are excusing this criminal who breaks into people's homes and destroys private property?
> 
> IMO he needs to be caught and made an example of. If he came anywhere near my place I can tell you that they would never find him for sure. He's no different from a suburban small time burglar who breaks into houses. He's a small time low-life. The only reason you excuse him is because you like the image of a 'mountain man'.


Very difficult to buy up a million acres of countryside. I've spent time in that part of the planet... 

Did I say I was excusing anything? Don't recall saying that (may have, but don't recollect saying it).

Darntootin, don't know if you know the hard incorruptible rules of the TEOTWAWKI... if you don't live somewhere, you don't own it... legal doesn't mean anything, when the rule of law doesn't exist anymore. So many folks are under the mistaken impression that they can have bug out locations hundreds or thousands of miles away, and it will be 'theirs' when the time comes. Wrong. They might have the paper, but odds are, some local will have appropriated it.

This guy will probably outlive, in a TEOTWAWKI scenario, all of the legal owners of the cabins he's defiled.

I seriously doubt, if you were at home, he'd even approach your place: the five years? with no violence??? Obviously, he doesn't just bum rush like a homeless person up to a cabin.... or he'd'a probably already been caught, or shot. I'd imagine he sets up a watch, monitoring a place for a while, before making his raid.

Ironically, in the past, it was acceptable, in emergencies to break into remote cabins, if survival was on the line. Afterwards, you were responsible for getting supplies back to the cabin, so others wouldn't be put in a spot. And, always clean the woodstove out *if you used it* and prepare a fire mound of starter/wood, in case the next persons hands were frozen, they could just light a match and have the fire catch.

The original OP what we think...
I think the press doesn't have much on it's plate, and is looking for news... they could have called this guy anything, but slapping a "mountain man" moniker on him, well sell a few more fish wrappers (if anyone still buys the paper versions).

Imho, we have a more serious problem (destroying more than just a few random luxury vacation cabins in Utah) with a gent in Washington D.C., unfortunately, the MSM treats him with kid gloves. [trying to stay out of GC banishment, here!]

And still, we have no one but the progressive media's slant on any of this...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh! Coffee spew big time, CF!! I can hardly stand it, I am laughing so hard!

WIHH would shred him! Shred him in a pile and leave him for the birds!......If, she didn't decide she needed more compost! OMGoodness, that IS too funny!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

texican said:


> Darntootin, don't know if you know the hard incorruptible rules of the TEOTWAWKI... if you don't live somewhere, you don't own it... legal doesn't mean anything, when the rule of law doesn't exist anymore. So many folks are under the mistaken impression that they can have bug out locations hundreds or thousands of miles away, and it will be 'theirs' when the time comes. Wrong. They might have the paper, but odds are, some local will have appropriated it.


This.

If you or somebody you can trust isn't living in it then DO NOT count on it being there for you until you are standing there and have done an inventory. You may get there and find nothing but a pile of ashes.

As for the fella breaking into cabins he's just a common burglar in a romantic setting. The same stuff happens in the suburbs but it's easier to catch them there.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice try, Texican, but we know it's you.


SBJ


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not a fan of men who poop in kitchenware since I love to cook but he is handsome in a rugged kind of way. :gaptooth:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> I am not a fan of men who poop in kitchenware since I love to cook but he is handsome in a rugged kind of way. :gaptooth:


I bet you could break him from that habit.
People house break puppies. Should be just as easy to house train him.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I never should have read this post! I had to get up and go check that the front door was locked! LOL I don't know what he has been up to, but I don't think I would like to run into him unexpectedly. It is sad that a picture of some guy walking around in camo, carrying a gun gets people all riled up. I hope the police catch him just to stop the rumor mill. Do you think they will run that on the world wide web?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I can see it on the national news now.
A crock pot full of crap.
Come to think about that is just about all that is on the news nowdays.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Chief Cook said:


> I never should have read this post! I had to get up and go check that the front door was locked! LOL I don't know what he has been up to, but I don't think I would like to run into him unexpectedly. It is sad that a picture of some guy walking around in camo, carrying a gun gets people all riled up. I hope the police catch him just to stop the rumor mill. Do you think they will run that on the world wide web?


Remember Chief, the truism: Locks are only for honest people.

Unless one lives in a windowless fortress, it's easy to get into an unoccupied home. About the only thing that'd stop me from getting in (from a remodeler's standpoint, which would also be useful for B & E) would be a massive steel door (several layers of plate steel, with internal hinges, and a frame designed for sieges) and 18" plus of stone, reinforced with steel and concrete behind it.... Anything else, wood... metal... brick... etc., and a sawzall and sledge, + an 18v tool with multiple bits, and I'm in. Unless there's a window, and then it's just tap tap and in.

Best defense is a bad road (I got stuck on mine today, so did the GF), a bad dog (or a dozen), and a bad reputation.

edited to add:
the massive steel doors would tell me, if I stumbled upon it, in the middle of nowhere, that something very valuable was inside. Time to get the portable cutting torch tools out. With time, the door comes down.... unless one has sealed up the interior with some real black powder, packed tightly close to the hinges... A stone wall, a sledge and star bit. With enough time, all defenses are worthless, unless on site.

Some of you may be thinking that I'm a natural born thief. I spent over a decade hiking in the wilderness (for pay) and one of my mentors (a Gail Burak at Grand Canyon) taught me how to play the 'what if' game. When you have nothing to read, nothing to listen to, and no one to talk to, for weeks at a time, it's a very useful game. You think of what if such and such happens, how would you deal with it. Stuck at some remote cabins, I tried to figure out how to secure the places, so if I cached something there, it'd be there when I got back. After a day or two realized it was impossible to protect it from someone like myself. The only solution was to have the cabin never found (and then there's still blind luck to deal with) or to bury the goods in waterproof containers with easily remembered coordinates (cliff point to the east, egg shaped boulder to the north, and another rock for pinpointing the site.

My grandparents helped out in this game, sort of.... mechanical problems I'd 'channel' my gp's.... both were fix it or do without type guys, fixing stuff with baling wire (duct tape cost real money) and fencing pliers.

I'm thinking it's nigh on impossible to protect a property from a bad or determined man, if you don't live there full time. Hard concept for some to grasp... "it's against the law", well yeah.... but laws don't stop crimes. Bad roads, bad dogs, and bad mammajammas do.


----------



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

It was interesting to read the different points of view....I am impressed of his survival skills in that climate. It may be made up to put a dangerous moniker on him...we don't have any other proof that he is doing anything criminal. But I know that we leave a bottle of booze in our cabin up north for uninvited guests to stay the night to survive. What is the real reason for bringing this to news---exactly how is he dangerous? Because he doesn't fall into line with the rest of us tax payers or has he shown truely criminal actions.....now if he is shooting up cabins and deficating--he could be disturbed. I hope we can follow this story and actually hear some real truths without mainstream media bending.


----------



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

It was interesting to read the different points of view....I am impressed of his survival skills in that climate. It may be made up to put a dangerous moniker on him...we don't have any other proof that he is doing anything criminal. But I know that we leave a bottle of booze in our cabin up north for uninvited guests to stay the night to survive. What is the real reason for bringing this to news---exactly how is he dangerous? Because he doesn't fall into line with the rest of us tax payers or has he shown truely criminal actions.....now if he is shooting up cabins and deficating--he could be disturbed. I hope we can follow this story and actually hear some real truths without mainstream media bending.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...angerous-mysterious-mountain-survivalist.html


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

You know they're trying to paint someone as a crazy when they use first, middle, and last names.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

painterswife said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...angerous-mysterious-mountain-survivalist.html


His camp looked like a mess. I'm all for outdoor living but could never do so in such disorganized/sloppy conditions.

Now that he has been identified and labeled as dangerous I suspect there will be a manhunt that ends up with him dead. (after he feels threatened and causes some damage of his own)

Interesting that these events matter because these are vacation homes of presumably "comfortable" families. Had this been the inner city nobody would give a hoot.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

texican said:


> Darntootin, don't know if you know the hard incorruptible rules of the TEOTWAWKI... if you don't live somewhere, you don't own it... legal doesn't mean anything, when the rule of law doesn't exist anymore. So many folks are under the mistaken impression that they can have bug out locations hundreds or thousands of miles away, and it will be 'theirs' when the time comes. Wrong. They might have the paper, but odds are, some local will have appropriated it.
> 
> .


I agree. Likewise 'being there' doesn't necessarily guarantee you can hold the place, in a lawless, TEOTWAWKI event. But that is not a scenario that I personally look forward to, nor should any property owner. In the event that you refer to, only the strongest bands of warriors can hold any place ( until they are pushed out by the next group ). Thats a horrible situation, not one we should aspire to.

We do have law, we do have property rights, those are pillars of civilization. If you are on land that belongs to someone else without his permission, you are trespassing. I cannot feel anything like sympathy for this crook. He is trespassing on private property, destroying things and stealing. He's just a burglar who happens to be out in the woods instead of in town.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> His camp looked like a mess. I'm all for outdoor living but could never do so in such disorganized/sloppy conditions.


:yuck: Guess we can't expect much from someone who doesn't know a chamber pot from a crock pot.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

texican said:


> Hmmmmmm......
> 
> Been doing this for five years? and not a single soul's been hurt? Well, yes, he's a very dangerous man then, since he has a gun. Nooooo...
> 
> ...


How do we know that he did any tearing up, shooting holes or dumping in a pot. Could be some other vandalous kids around and he's just getting blamed.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

The photo may not even be the person they are claiming...it may alllll be just a hoax to get others fearful and suspicious of survivalists.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ...what I find suspicious is the fact that he is carrying a relatively inexpensive-looking bolt action rifle with a wooden stock and forearm when it looks like he could have easily "upgraded". ???:shrug: Whatssup with that? Has he no taste in weaponry?


Probably because, on average, bolt-action rifles are more accurate than semi's and less finicky in cold weather.

With the exception of the front site, his rifle - with that vented rib - almost looks like an old Remington 600 or variant. It's hard to tell.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

He probably don't have much extra cash.
Accuracy and dependability is sometimes in more demand than good looks.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Ignoring the morality of the situation - he's not much of a survivalist to me. He's stealing other people's food. He's not living off the land or growing his own. In a SHTF situation he's going to be competing with the other people without storage or skills. The camp was a mess and not well thought out. 

And really -purple plastic snow shoes?? :gaptooth:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Txrider said:


> How do we know that he did any tearing up, shooting holes or dumping in a pot. Could be some other vandalous kids around and he's just getting blamed.


All we know is what we're told. My conspiracy genes always take this into account. To the masses, they've successfully portrayed him as a nutjob, a gun freak, and, heavens, a survivalist Mountain Man. A half dozen scalps on his camp pole would've been the piece de resistance (sp?)....

The truth is out there.... sad, but it rarely gets through all the 'channels' of people and remains so...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

This doesn't quit add up. From his camps it doesn't look like he has been traveling light.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

I think it is more media brainwashing. Look out for anyone that trys to leave the system. I am not condoning his breaking and entering but I admire his ability to survive in the woods for years. I figure the authorities will blame him every time some teenagers break into a cabin to party. It was probabley kids that shot up the cabin and dumped in the frying pan.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I think they took his photo right outside of our house!


Just something about his rifle that bugs me. I saw the full size image on the web, and the reciever, stock, bolt, and scope look like maybe a standard Remington, or something of that sort, but the upper portion of the barrell looks weird, like there's two cyclinders, one on top of the other and that spot of white at the end of the forearm....I don't know, just bugs me for some reason because I can't identify his weapon. Could it be a pellet gun?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

If you look at the bolt and vent rib it looks like a REM 600 with the front sight off.

















Chuck


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> Just something about his rifle that bugs me. I saw the full size image on the web, and the reciever, stock, bolt, and scope look like maybe a standard Remington, or something of that sort, but the upper portion of the barrell looks weird, like there's two cyclinders, one on top of the other and that spot of white at the end of the forearm....I don't know, just bugs me for some reason because I can't identify his weapon. Could it be a pellet gun?


Thet's bugging you is a barrel clamp rifle sling attachment point..:hand:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

That is the gun. Thanks !!


----------

